# Garmin Topo Map.....



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Just installed Garmins new topo map (Topo US 2008). 

Not much of an improvement over the previous version (no auto routing) other than newer roads are shown, most city streets are labeled, and some nonexistant roads have been removed. They are still scaled at 1:100,000 and there have been some reports that the elevations are off significantly in some locations.

Got mine at Amazon.com for $59 (with free shipping) and I get a $30 rebate (for upgrade only) when I send them the serial number off the old version. That made it worth it.

Steve


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I was looking at that software. If I get that, do I really need city navigator as well? I really don't care about the points of interest, I just want to be able to find places both in the city and up north. I wonder if I will be able to see seasonal roads etc. Right now I am still working off the base map that comes on Garmin Legend HCx.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

the base map is pretty useless to "find places" as it only shows main highways and a few major county roads.

It also depends on "what you want to find". Topo will show city streets, highways, and all county roads (including most seasonal roads and trails). Many of the city roads are not named. Topo will show elevations (contour lines), powerlines, gas lines, small streams, gravel pits, schools, churches, etc.

City navigator was designed to show all city streets with names (as well as county roads and highways. Topo features were not a priority in this software. This software (CN) is more up to date than the topo maps--The new topo is the first update in 9-10 years. I believe CN is updated every 1-2 years.

Both have POI, but CN has more detail with these as compared to topo. I have never owned CN (but have used my friends unit that has it installed). The topo maps fit my needs more so than CN.

If your a hunter/hiker/fisher/ and out and about off from main roads and city streets then go with the topo. If you just want to get to or find a city "place" and use your GPS as a portable road map, then go with city navigator. These maps have so much in commom (CN and topo) that, IMHO, it would be a waste of money to purchase them both (can run them together anyhow--one or the other).

Steve


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

I think I am going to go with the Topo. You are right about that base map! Most of the time I am looking at a blank screen with a little pink line that shows where I have wandered! It still beats the heck outa leaving a bread crumb trail!:lol:


----------

